# The cone did it



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

Hello all,
No question here as long as my fix continues to work. I have a 508 and I use a cone UHF thing so I can control the 508 in my bedroom. Any how, I was watching a recorded movie and the info screen popped up. I though I pressed the button by mistake, but after canceling several times(you can imagine how annoying this was) I decided that there was something wrong with the 508. I soft reset a couple of times, no change. So I sat there thinking about when it started happening and realized it was around the time I started to use that cone... I unplugged it and the info thing stopped. So my cone was sending the info button signal to my 508 intermittently... :shrug: 
Glad I figured it before I sent it to DISH.:blush: 

Anyone have that happen before??  

Matt


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The "cones" take an IR signal and convert it to RF and transmit it to the receiving "cone" and covert it back to IR. They can pick up a wide range of signals (not just IR) and quite often can put out random IR "noise" at the receiving end due to all the "junk" that they pick up. Florescent light can drive them nuts.

I don't understand why you were using one with a 508. The 508 remote is UHF and as long as you have the little antenna installed on the back of the receiver you can use it at a fairly long distance. I access my 721 from the bedroom, a distance of about 50 feet from the receiver, with no problems.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

I use it because I have a 301 remote that I keep in my bedroom so I don't have to take the 508 remote out of the living room...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh, I see. You might want to try to reposition the SENDING unit. It is usually that unit that is picking up the "noise".


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

The IR-UHF transmitters are well known for erroniously putting the INFO screen up on Dish NW rcvrs. Try moving it away from any florescent lamp or the window (if exposed to sunlight.)


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I had cones in my setup when I first set up my Ultimatetv. Everything was fine during the winter, but as soon as summer hit and my central air would kick on, it would send all kinds of signals to the cones and all kinds of funky things would happen. As soon as I got rid of the cones, the problems went away.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

Well I feel pretty good about troubleshooting that one on my own... Good to know it shouldn't be near the window, mine is on the window sill.... ooops... : ) Thanks everyone...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Even the RCA cones and the Dish pyramids when right next to each other will both illuminate their led lights.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I was using a OFA 9800 remote with RF to IR receiver for my 2700 receiver from up to downstairs and would always get the info thing just popping up whenevevr, very annoying I thought it was the baby monitors, turned them off and still info. Thankfully adding the 721 allowed me to use the 4900 for the bedroom TV.

hikerak..maybe investing in another remote that way you don't need the cones, unless you use them for other gear


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

I've got both my 501 and 721 located in my family room and redistributed throughout the house. To make life easier, I just bought an extra remote for each that I keep upstairs and let the built-in UHF remote transmitter/receiver do their thing.

The only place I have problems is in my den, where I have 2 computers and a wall of steel file cabinets. I have to aim the remote over or under the file cabinets.


----------

